# pyraminx ao5 5.07



## mati rubik (Dec 24, 2010)

11 in the world and SAR

[youtubeHD]wDT3g8RCUQQ[/youtubeHD]

times: 5.19 4.69 4.56 5.33 6.80

*NOT me!


----------



## Carrot (Dec 24, 2010)

wait, what!?!? is 5.07 avg = 11th in the world  I thought people were faster lol xD

But nice job Paulo for getting Continental Record =D


----------



## CuberosDeRubik (Dec 24, 2010)

what is he kissing?


Nice average!!!


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 24, 2010)

First solve blew my mind.


----------



## Brunito (Jan 2, 2011)

nice job  but the avg could be easily sub4 it was a very easy scrable avg but still nice job i saw you had an LL skip  and the first scramble was like 8-10 moves max


----------



## lego (Jan 9, 2011)

CuberosDeRubik said:


> what is he kissing?
> 
> 
> Nice average!!!


 
a medallion of the Virgin Mary


----------



## Lars (Jan 11, 2011)

cube?


----------



## MAHTI-ANSSI (Jan 11, 2011)

Lars said:


> cube?


 
No.


----------



## Lars (Jan 11, 2011)

witch pyraminx?


----------



## MAHTI-ANSSI (Jan 11, 2011)

Lars said:


> witch pyraminx?


 
magic megaminx?


----------



## clincr (Jan 11, 2011)

Lars said:


> witch pyraminx?


 
No, doesn't look like a witch to me. That would be a fairly serious accusation back in the 15th century.
I don't know the brand though.


----------

